# 5 basic knots you should know



## averageguyvswild (Mar 28, 2017)

A friend and I are starting to do videos once a week to help beginner survivalists and preppers. We are avid bow hunters, hikers, and "survivalists" we enjoy the wilderness and use tools more akin to the frontiersmen than the tactical gear often found today. 
This video I did is a basic overview of cordage and 5 of the simples knots that will help you out in most any situation.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

I respect you putting yourself out there!

I watched the canoe vid and the knot vid. Subscribed.

More advanced, please.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

You need to know a few good knots by heart & how to work them tight.
But a good site (IMHO) is this one to learn more about knots.

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexbasics.php#ScrollPoint


----------

